

Traceroute in 40 lines of Python - leonidg
http://blog.ksplice.com/2010/07/learning-by-doing-writing-your-own-traceroute-in-8-easy-steps/

======
m104
This step-by-step script building demonstration (with highlighted "new"
lines!) is just awesome. I've seen this approach in a couple of programming
books, but hardly ever on programming blogs.

~~~
thorax
This is actually how I code for the most part. I comment out and indent the
general structure of the algorithms/structures without the literal code and
then when that's done I go back and add the actual language syntax, types,
lookups, etc.

This is particularly helpful for developers like me who jump daily between
many different languages. It helps me get the design down first and come back
and worry about getting into a specific language syntax/mindset only after
I've thought through all of the logic and conditions at a high-to-mid level.

------
xtacy
Does someone know such a nice breakup of code used to explain the Linux
Kernel?

Or maybe I just have to look through the diffs, albeit without explanations.

~~~
tptacek
I don't know about the Linux kernel, but David Hanson used exactly this
approach to brilliant effect with "A Retargetable C Compiler", if you ever
wanted to know how a compiler works in line-by-line detail.

~~~
chime
In case there are others like me who were confused - this David Hanson (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hanson_(computer_scientis...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hanson_\(computer_scientist\))
) is not the same person as DHH of RoR fame.

